# Knoppix - Kein Bild



## housegroove (13. Januar 2005)

Hi,

da ich nun so langsam mal von windows wegkommen wollte hatte ich mir heute nacht
Knoppix runtergeladen.

Habe es gebrannt und wollte es sofort ausprobieren. Der Boot Bildschirm kam, dann bestätigte ich mit enter und er find an zu booten aber. Aber dann wurde der monitor schwarz und ich konnte nix mehr sehen.

Den Bildschirm mit der boot sequenze habe ich noch gesehen ( da wo er soundkarte, grafik und etc sucht) aber ab dem nächsten hab ich nur noch schwarz.

Habe auch schon mit den parameter knoppix=screen 1028x768 (oder so ähnlich ^^^) probiert hilft aber nix.

Vieleicht kann mir ja einer von euch weiterhelfen...danke schonmal im vorraus...
gruß,
Housegroove


----------



## Holger_S (13. Januar 2005)

Zuerst wäre es hilfreih zu wissen was für Hardware in deiner Kiste steckt, um auszuschließen das es nicht an deiner Knoppix CD liegt, schiebe sie doch mal in einen anderen PC und schaue ob sie dort funktioniert!


----------



## housegroove (13. Januar 2005)

Erstmal sorry, aber war vorhin in eile. Ich liste einfach mal alles auf was ich über die kiste weis...

Processor:
Model : Intel(R) Pentium(R) III
Speed : 450MHz
Name : P6K (Katmai) Pentium III 250nm 450-600MHz 2-2.05V

Mainboard:
Manufacturer : Giga-Byte Technology CO., LTD
Model : i440BX-8671
Version : 1.0

Grafikkarte:
Model : 3dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo3
Chipset : 3Dfx Voodoo 3
RAMDAC : 3Dfx Internal DAC
Video BIOS : VGA BIOS - Version 1.00.01-SD
Total Memory : 16MB (16MB Video)

Video BIOS:
Date : 03/18/99
Version : 1.00.01

Laufwerke:
1x CD Hersteller ist mir unbekannt
1x CDRW 1806 Cyberdrive
1x 10 GB Festplatte

1x Netzwerkkarte

und ein Drucker habe ich noch laufen HP Laserjet 5l

schonmal danke im vorraus für eure tips...

problem ist wie oben beschrieben, habe die cd auf einem anderen computer ausprobiert und läuft einwandfrei...ich vermute mal das es irgendwie an der grafikkarte liegt oder so...
gruß,
housegeroove


----------



## housegroove (13. Januar 2005)

hi nochemal,

  wollte nur mitteilen das ich es hinbekommen habe...

  habe knoppix mit

  -knoppix xmodule=fbdev

  gestartet und es 
 jetzt aber noch ne frage kann ich irgendwie einstellen oder so das er automatisch mit diesen parametern startet ? 
  ...danke schonmal für eure hilfe...bis denn

  gruß,


----------

